
From 0 to 49k: The Story Behind My First Tech Article on Medium - mskvsk
https://medium.com/@moskovski/from-0-to-49k-the-story-behind-my-first-tech-article-on-medium-df14df2604c3#.r7g1ne7o9
======
mskvsk
I published the first article about my SaaS webservice here on January 1, and
it went viral collecting more than 49000 views, and 920 recs and made it to
the biggest Russian startup news publisher where it had additional 24000
views.

